# new tegu setup!!!!! need opinions????



## Alane252 (Nov 22, 2011)

this is the start of my new red tegu setup which is a 7x5xto the cieling lol... having a lil prob on heating since it is more like a outdoor setup indoors anybody have any ideas im using a 160 watt basking bulb on the basking side and 4' reptisun 10.0 on the coolside mounted on the wall for maximum exposure ... i am building a spot for him to bask on it will be 3 1sq ft tiles sitting on a homemade wooden hide... and am building a good side hide for him to ... is their any other cool stuff i could put in their that could be benificial or he would like cause i think its going to look a lil bare with only the hide and basking spot ya no.....


----------



## numarix (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 22, 2011)

You could do lots of hides, larger rocks (make sure they're sturdy and not going anywhere), fake plants. I would avoid real plants, they could help with humidity but I've only read that as the tegu gets larger they pretty much destroy the plants.. No first hand experience with it though. 
I've always been a fan of the larger rocks. They can be used as hides, if elevated, as well as a basking spot.
What temps are you maintaining right now? How far from the bulb is your tegu basking? What are you using to measure it?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Nov 22, 2011)

I go field picking often for rocks, wood, and much more. Everything I gather I bake in the oven and boil in hot water. If you live in an area where you could do that sort of thing then I suggest you go for it, you can find some neat stuff to use in your enclosure(s).


----------



## omgtaylorg (Nov 22, 2011)

Agree with TeguBuzz, ive found some really cool stuff in the creek near my house, hollowed out logs and cool rocks that you can stack to make whatever...like he said though be sure to bake and soak them to avoid parasites and bringing in other bugs


----------



## Alane252 (Nov 22, 2011)

Holding at 100 using a temp gun .. he is basking a lil over a foot from his light could I bring the light a lil close or would that b to close ... Great idea about goin searching for rocks and stuff I live right on a river and have about 50 acres so I no their is some slate out their and that I no baking them and bioling them works for killing nething bad on them I will do that soon


----------

